# Fully adjustable 'shop built' remote start / stop switch activator



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

I got a few more tweaks to make but plans 'should' be available soon...

:no:




















This handy tool allows for simple and easy 'long distance' use of virtually ANY start / stop switch in your shop. 

Tool is Maintenance Free and Non-Conductive as well. NEVER a need to replace any batteries and does not consume any electricity itself... :no:

Distance can be easily adjusted to suit any users particular needs.

(So long as they can handle the weight and have proper length material to use)

:yes:













This handy tool makes it possible to QUICKLY and EASILY activate switches that may otherwise be difficult to reach or access (because too much crap is in the way).

In situations where one needs to remotely access difficult to reach Dust Collector switches - This tool is a definite 'must have' for any shop and can sometimes eliminate the need to take alternative measures to ensure good quality air for breathing (when you otherwise can't reach the switch). :yes:
























:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't enlarge the picture. Is it anything special or just whacking it with a board?


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> I can't enlarge the picture. Is it anything special or just whacking it with a board?


Not whacking, "poking". :yes:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

TwelveFoot said:


> Not whacking, "poking". :yes:


You Sir, Have a sense of humor! :yes:

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Ingenious. Will you be selling the plans soon or maybe have a free download? I have one wall of my shop overflowing with parts and bits of wood. Starting to flow out in front of my clamp rack. I'll need to device something soon to get to em 😜


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like this idea better ...*

I have rifle with a muzzle brake, but it don't look like this :no:. What the decibel reduction on that unit? Take a WOOF down to a mmoooff?









I have a 220 V 2 HP dust collector with a remote switch. It's on a 15 ft long 3 wire cord with a single pole switch on the end in a metal box. It runs directly from the magnetic switch, but don't ask how I wired it. :no: It has 2 flat magnets on the back so it will "stick" to any tool I'm using at the time.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I have rifle with a muzzle brake, but it don't look like this :no:. What the decibel reduction on that unit? Take a WOOF down to a mmoooff?.


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------

